# Blood Parrot discoloration all of a sudden...



## Halph Pint (Dec 2, 2013)

I've had a blood parrot for a few months now and he/she? has been doing fine. On Monday of this week I came and noticed it was discolored, almost like it was dirty and Im nervous that something may be wrong. I took some pictures hoping someone may know what the cause is.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

What are your water parameters and tank size with stocking?


----------



## Halph Pint (Dec 2, 2013)

Manafel said:


> What are your water parameters and tank size with stocking?


Don't have chem levels atm as this is an office tank and I don't have a testing kit on me today. The tank size is 44 gallons and I have 1 jack dempsey, 1 plecko, 1 blood parrot, 1 tinfoil barb, 1 convict cichlid. All the fish seem to get along pretty well, plus I have a little cave which the blood parrot spends the vast majority of his/her time. I do partial water changes ever couple of weeks or so and change the filters about once a month, month and a half. Occasionally I will just clean the filter pads if they are not that dirty. Filter I have is rated for a 40-60 gallon tank so I think that's ok. Tank almost always stays clear (I know that's not indicative of the chem levels necessarily). Up until this week everything seemed ok...


----------

